

Ask HN: Anyone else still waiting for email? - bpeters

I have yet to receive any word from YC... Anyone else still waiting? I have checked my spam folder and still nothing.
======
tilt
<https://convore.com/yc-s11-apps/>

We have now sent out all the email so if you haven't received anything then
check your spam folder.... Kirsty

if it isn't there, email me at kirsty at ycombinator dot com with the HN user
name you submitted the application with and I will look into it for you.
Kirsty

yes I'm getting emails from you and I'm investigating. It looks like those of
you that didn't receive an email from me were marked as late applications and
therefore were not emailed as part of the ontime application process Kirsty

